# What is "enamelware" and is it safe?



## Periwinkle (Feb 27, 2003)

I want to get a half-dozen simple, sturdy cups that my kids can use to self-serve water whenever they are thirsty. The idea is to put them all in a basket under the sink.

I was remembering those speckled enamelware mugs (like these) that we used to have camping, and those would be perfect. But anyone know if they're as safe as glass or what's in the glazes? I don't want plastic and the only stainless steel cups I can find have kind of an uncomfortably-thin/sharp drinking rim. Ideally 6-8 oz. size... no more than 12.

ETA: I just found 6 enamelware mugs on Ebay for $11.







They're new. They look PERFECT and are cheap which is also good considering my intended use for them.









http://cgi.ebay.com/1-2-Dozen-6-Enam...QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## slsurface (May 8, 2007)

I think it is safe. Read this:

http://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-enamelware.htm

I use enamel pots all the time in my kitchen.


----------



## earth_mommy (Aug 17, 2008)

Enamelware should be fine. I bought one of these for my two year old to use, it's all stainless steel, no liners, no bpa and she loves it:

http://www.greenfeet.com/itemMatrix....4&MatrixType=2


----------



## heatherborealis (May 18, 2017)

The only thing I've noticed about enamel is that it's not great after going through the dishwasher frequently. The edges can chip, leaving the metal exposed. The enamel is safe, but either plain stainless steel or ceramic seem like better choices in the long run.


----------

